# Mr Light Foam - Seal & Repair



## sddd (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello all,
I recently obtained two large Mr Light foam pumpkins. I plan to carve these and locate them outside with others (dry clime, little to no moisture).

The pumpkins have some very light wear & tear on them, and in a few spots the "skin" is peeling back slightly. I really have no idea of the foam type but would like to know opinions on the best way to seal and, ideally, add some protection to the exterior. 

I've read some threads on foam and mache, spray clear lacquers, and others. Has anyone applied these to this brand? Is there a better recommended way to add to coat or two without detracting from their appearance?

Thanks so much. :jol:


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Pva.


----------

